# Shorty lever  and lever prewar



## Carlos0056




----------



## ninolecoast

Should move to Deal or No Deal or set a price.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

$1,000


----------



## ballooney

$1200


----------



## markivpedalpusher

$1,250


----------



## ninolecoast

1,275.


----------



## ballooney

1350


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Hummm........I'll go 1500


----------



## Rust_Trader

1600


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Hummmm........I guess I can do a little more-I'll go 1700!


----------



## Carlos0056

Mr.cyclepane  It is winning and it is almost yours who gives more


----------



## IngoMike

You should take that deal......


----------



## Rust_Trader

Carlos0056 said:


> View attachment 1539439



Could you post more pictures of the shorty lever?


----------



## Carlos0056




----------



## Carlos0056




----------



## Carlos0056




----------



## Maskadeo

Might sell easier if you split these up… just a thought.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Somebody wake me up when Carlos comes back.......zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Carlos0056

Here I am I have problems with PayPal and I only accept money as soon as it is fixed, I write to you, I do not accept another form of payment, only that to protect your money and my credibility.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Awesome! There is a squared away seller-bid with confidence! Paypal has 24 hour customer service -right? Should be able to resolve 'pronto'-right?


----------



## Rust_Trader

mr.cycleplane said:


> Awesome! There is a squared away seller-bid with confidence!



I’m out


----------



## mr.cycleplane

I think i got it-right? Any more bids? Is someone else taking a nap?


----------



## mr.cycleplane

And I am outta here! Bid withdrawn-finito-done!


----------



## fordmike65

$1


----------



## Rust_Trader

fordmike65 said:


> $1



$2


----------



## fordmike65

Rust_Trader said:


> $2





Rust_Trader said:


> I’m out



I thought you were out?!?!? 😭


----------

